# Ceiling suspended backlights and Command Hook limits?



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Suggest checking with the manufacturer for suggestions.
Wouldn't want black light fixtures falling on your guests.


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I got some of those hooks that are supposed to hold up to 5lbs. Using them to hang some 8X10 photo frames, several of the frames have fallen after a few days of hanging. Granted, I do have textured walls, so that may be a factor, but I would feel very uneasy hanging blacklights from those types of hooks.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

foxall said:


> I got some of those hooks that are supposed to hold up to 5lbs. Using them to hang some 8X10 photo frames, several of the frames have fallen after a few days of hanging. Granted, I do have textured walls, so that may be a factor, but I would feel very uneasy hanging blacklights from those types of hooks.


Thanks! I used some smaller ones for X-mas decorations year before last and had a similar problem but I was told that if you put them on the wall and wait a couple hours before hanging them that that would be okay. I followed that advice and didn't have any falling decor but I have never used the big ones or tried to put up anything more than 2 lb Christmas garland on several hooks. Did you let them sit on the walls before hanging your 8X10s? 

Thant being said, this is starting to sound like a worse and worse idea. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Instead of putting sheetrock screws and anchors and getting ugly holes in the plaster, find ways to put nice clean threaded posts into the ceiling (always attach to the studs!) that you can put a cap or painted flat headed screw onto afterwards. This way you can use it year after year.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

That would be okay with me but it's not my house.


----------



## sophmg (Sep 26, 2011)

i'm no pro, but if command hooks aren't the answer then i vote lots and lots of black electrical tape.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The only other thing I can think of is to get some boards that reach from floor to ceiling, paint them the same color as the wall, and make a rectangular frame with them to hold the blacklights up. If it's in a spot that won't be disturbed, have it leaning against the wall. Otherwise use a piano or cinder blocks to make sure it's held up.


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I did let the strips sit for a while before hanging the frames, and they still fell. And the frames were under the weight restrictions, so I was disappointed. Unfortunately, I'm not sure what might be strong enough without making holes in the wall/ceiling...


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm thinking I will use several long push pins at the very top of the wall where the wall meets the ceiling, since this ceiling idea is really scaring me, and just keep all my visqueen 6 inches or so from the top of the wall. Not optimal but you can usually tell right away whether or not something will stay with push pins. If that fails I guess I will have oddly placed backlights in the middle of the walls using existing photo nails that are already in the wall. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CommandBrand (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, I am Rachel with Command(TM) Brand. I hope you don't mind me weighing in on this discussion. Similar to what others have said, we wouldn’t recommend using our products on your ceiling for your lights. We only suggest using Command(TM) Utensil Hooks 17067 on ceilings for something extremely lightweight (under a few ounces) like paper lanterns or streamers. And it does have to be a smooth and sealed surface, nothing heavily textured. We hope you find something that works for you! If you have any questions please contact us through our website at www.command.com or by phone 800-934-7355.


----------

